# Self Catering Homes



## paulocon (18 Jul 2011)

Hi,

Off in a couple of weeks and have nothing booked. Can anyone recommend any good websites/resources for Self-Catering in Ireland? Ideally looking for a house to take a family of 6 (2 adults, 4 children).


----------



## BlueButton (18 Jul 2011)

Hi,
You could try Daft.ie under Holiday Homes.

Best of Luck,
Bluebutton


----------



## Sandals (18 Jul 2011)

http://www.goireland.com/

booked a self catering cottage (killala co mayo) few years back, found on the above website, however had difficulty in booking on this website as too many children and so decided to ring the owner directly who had no problem in taking two extra infants. Reviews on Tripadvisor etc.


----------



## Mucker Man (19 Jul 2011)

My sister booked a 3 bed house in Kenmare yesterday for €399 for a week in August on dreamireland.com.


----------



## paulocon (19 Jul 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions..

I've not been up around Donegal in quite some time, anyone recommend it? I do a bit of hiking and the younger children love the beach so possibilities there..


----------



## Maxie37 (19 Jul 2011)

Try  they have the best selection of holiday homes I have come accross


----------



## Boyd (19 Jul 2011)

Have you considered near Dingle? Friend of mine owns this holiday cottage:
[broken link removed]


----------



## JP1234 (19 Jul 2011)

http://www.donegalcottageholidays.com/

Has lots of properties to browse. We used them a couple of years ago to find a house for 10 of us to celebrate my mother in laws 70th at the last minute after our already booked place cancelled on us.


----------



## Complainer (19 Jul 2011)

I'm a bit surprised at the lack of bargains and price reductions on self-catering, given the woes of our current property market, particularly holiday homes.


----------



## Sandals (19 Jul 2011)

Complainer said:


> I'm a bit surprised at the lack of bargains and price reductions on self-catering, given the woes of our current property market, particularly holiday homes.



A little of the beaten track here but my kids mad to go camping and I can't believe the prices being charged. 

e.g. €30 for tent, €1 for shower each (€2 if u want to have time t wash/condition your hair as water runs out), €3 for extra child, so €38 for a family of five with five showers.

Has anyone any experience of reasonable camping prices. Thanks.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jul 2011)

Sandals said:


> A little of the beaten track here but my kids mad to go camping and I can't believe the prices being charged.


 
This is something we hope to do in August. The one site I checked has rates a good bit lower than what you have been quoted, e.g. Family tent EUR 12.00, showers Free


----------



## lennonmelia (20 Jul 2011)

.i also have family of 6 (2 adults  and 4 children) . . i have just booked a week in august in salthill in galway .. .its a 3 bedroom apartment right beside beach . .4km from galway city, cost 349euro, dunaras village. just google dunaras village . .. good luck


----------



## paulocon (21 Jul 2011)

Thanks all. I was thinking Donegal but my wife isn't convinced. Looking at Kerry now. Found a few houses with availability but they are a bit too much on the remote side. What I have seen is some really amazing houses which are fully booked unfortunately. Of nothing else, I have a short list for next year!!


----------



## ROSS (22 Jul 2011)

Stayed in a lovely house near Killorglin last year for a week - seems to be loads of holiday rentals down there. House since sold and no longer available. Very central for Killarney, Tralee etc and Killorglin is a nice small town with playground etc for small ones. We are heading to Clare this year - same story ie detached 3 bed house in own grounds, sea view etc. Negotiated to €600 for week in August which I thought was ok. Supevalu doing breaks for €499 but tend to be semi-detached houses in holiday villages.


----------



## tosullivan (22 Jul 2011)

neighbours just got back from Mount Woseley in Carlow and gave it high praises
http://www.mountwolseley.ie/holiday-lodges.html


----------



## Hillsalt (22 Jul 2011)

lennonmelia said:


> .i also have family of 6 (2 adults  and 4 children) . . i have just booked a week in august in salthill in galway .. .its a 3 bedroom apartment right beside beach . .4km from galway city, cost 349euro, dunaras village. just google dunaras village . .. good luck



Dunaras is not in Salthill. I live in Salthill hence my username. It is _near _Salthill and is a half hour walk to the beach. Otherwise, it looks fine from the outside. It is used as a residence for students during the academic year.


----------



## paulocon (23 Jul 2011)

Hi folks,

Found a place in Westport. Just wondering if anyone has been to Westport with children and if you would recommend it?


----------



## di74 (23 Jul 2011)

I've used DreamIreland's website several times and always have a positive experience with the houses I've rented. 
Westport is great for kids, lovely beaches, Westport House etc.


----------



## Hillsalt (24 Jul 2011)

paulocon said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Found a place in Westport. Just wondering if anyone has been to Westport with children and if you would recommend it?



Yes. Google 'Westport House' If the weather is dry, it truly a wonderland for kiddies.


----------



## Sandals (25 Jul 2011)

westport brillant, westport house on tesco days out vouchers so great value, spend a day there, bring picnic etc.


----------



## paulocon (25 Jul 2011)

Aarrrgh,

Rang this morning to book the home and it was gone.

Back to the drawing board. Only real availability is in Kerry. Been to Killarney a couple of years so want to go somewhere else. Has anyone any experience of Kenmare, Waterville, Sneem or Ballybunion and would you suggest any of them?


----------



## Bronte (2 Aug 2011)

All of those are very famous.  Only think to worry about is that the West coast is a lot wetter than the East coast.


----------



## Gekko (2 Aug 2011)

Kenmare is lovely.  I'd recommend it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Hans (2 Aug 2011)

A pity about house in Westport I was a reluctant holidaymaker there once when my children were younger we stayed in apartments near the water (some with Mill in the name)and gate of westport house we all really enjoyed it we booked the kids into Delphi for a few days for their day camps collected them in evening and they really enjoyed that, spend a whole day in Westport house and great places to eat there so really good memories of that holiday.


----------



## Dexysgirl (4 Aug 2011)

I have a holiday home in Connemara that I rent out. Just had a cancellation for week Aug 20 -27 so can offer it at a good rate if you are interested. It is a great family house with a high spec near to great beaches. Sleeps 9 . Pub, shops & Small hotel within walking distance. PM me if you want any more info. Can send a web album.


----------

